# tegu affection?



## adam1120 (Jun 25, 2011)

i wanna now if anyones tegu shows aggression toward anyone that gets near you? i read some where some dude had a tegu and had to give it away cus it got aggresive toward his new gf not sure where i read it tho.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jun 25, 2011)

_Can't say that I've seen or dealt with it,.. it would probably be more uncertainty of a new person and smell more than anything else. Like if there's only one person in a house that handles and feeds it. Then they only really get to know and trust that one person unless they actually meet, spend time around and with the others as well.

But even then my tegus haven't had an issue with meeting new people.

On another note,..  maybe the tegu sensed something about her that the guy didn't. _


----------



## reptastic (Jun 25, 2011)

It could have been a number of reasons why he acted aggresive toward her, tegus dont really have the ability to show emotions, perhaps he didnt like her scent, he just didnt know/trust her perhaps maybe even a color she wore or maybe he just didnt like her lol, my tegus arent fond of strangers and will not hesitate to do the tegu dance and show their lil jowls and will bite if they get close, but when its just e and them they are as calm as can be


----------



## adam1120 (Jun 25, 2011)

yea thats what i was hoping my gf is scared it will kill her( says it bite her finger off cus that stuiid show on AP) cause it gets attached to me but i told her no cus she be around it alot anyways. idk if they sence things then its be the same with my gf lol jk


----------



## Toby_H (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm the only one who has ever given my tegu any form of regular care. Yet my Tegu seems to accept attention from me, my girl, my family and strangers all about the same...

I've had a few people meet him for the first time and simply pull him up onto their laps and rub his head... he accepted it very well...

My girl and I have sat (entangled) together on the couch many times while the Tegu free roamed... he accepted it very well...

Personally, I do not believe that Tegus (any reptiles) have the mental capacity to get jealous... I understand they can recognise a single person as 'safe' and not trust others though...


----------



## jmulley6 (Jun 26, 2011)

Mine does not like certain people at all. I do think they can sense what kind of person they are. She has hissed at my boyfriend when I had her out but it wasn't an aggressive hiss it was her normal "I don't want to be moved" noise because he moved her off the couch.


----------



## fisheric (Jul 2, 2011)

Tegus before ****


----------



## reptastic (Jul 2, 2011)

Fisheric watch the language there are still kids visiting this board


----------

